
The Dangers of Key Reuse: Practical Attacks on IPsec IKE [pdf] - aburan28
https://www.ei.rub.de/media/nds/veroeffentlichungen/2018/08/13/sec18-felsch.pdf
======
based2
[https://www.zdnet.com/article/cisco-patches-router-os-
agains...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/cisco-patches-router-os-against-new-
crypto-attack-on-business-vpns/#ftag=RSSbaffb68)

